# LeAnn RimesSie hat ihren Eddie geheiratet



## Mandalorianer (23 Apr. 2011)

*LeAnn RimesSie hat ihren Eddie geheiratet​*

*Die Country-Sängerin und ihr Verlobter
traten gestern in Los Angeles vor den Traualtar.​*

LeAnn Rimes (28) hat sich getraut! Schon lange wurde spekuliert, wann das Paar endlich heiratet. Am Freitag gab die Sängerin („Can’t Fight The Moonlight“) dem Schauspieler Eddie Cibrian (37) am Freitag in Los Angeles das Ja-Wort. Ein Sprecher der Braut teilte dem Promi-Portal “People.com” mit, dass die Feier im engsten Freundes- und Familienkreis stattgefunden habe. Unter den rund 40 Gästen waren auch Cibrians Söhne Mason (7) und Jake (4) aus erster Ehe.

Laut „People.com“ habe das Paar zu einer Verlobungs-Party eingeladen und die Gäste dann mit ihrer Eheschließung überrascht.

LeAnn Rimes war noch mit dem Tänzer Dean Sheremet (30) verheiratet, als im Frühjahr 2009 bekannt wurde, dass sie mit dem ebenfalls verheirateten TV-Schauspieler Cibrian (“CSI: Miami”) eine Affäre hatte. Für ihn ließ sich die Sängerin Mitte letzten Jahres scheiden. Auch Eddie Cibrian trennte sich wenig später von seiner Ehefrau, der Visagistin Brandi Glanville. 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------

